# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Insomnia

## RenoBill

I have the type of insomnia where I usually get to sleep within an hour or so of going to bed,
but then wake up at 3:00 or 4:00 in the morning and can't get back to sleep.  I hate it!

----------


## Marleywhite

I like to do math problems when I can't sleep. Those really knock my brain out like that   ::

----------


## Vert1go

It usually takes me a couple hours to fall asleep...IF I fall asleep...lol I am a sound sleeper once I am asleep...Either I fall asleep after quite a few hours or I'm just up all night long  ::(:

----------


## Koalafan

Falling asleep is usually pretty easy for me...but staying asleep is extremely difficult =/. I wake up like clock work every 2 hours and sometimes its extremely difficult to get back to sleep meh! ><

----------


## Katie

> I like to do math problems when I can't sleep. Those really knock my brain out like that



Hah! same here : O

----------


## CityofAngels

Sleep is not my friend and it gets worse as I get older. 

Just sharing that.

----------


## Enigma

I don't know whether I have insomnia or a really messed up sleep cycle but basically, I've been waking up at 2 o clock recently. ::(:

----------


## CityofAngels

Here are some interesting sleep related links.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-16964783
"We often worry about lying awake in the middle of the night - but it could be good for you. A growing body of evidence from both science and history suggests that the eight-hour sleep may be unnatural."

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...1101095302.htm
"Loneliness is not only heartbreaking, it breaks up a normal night's sleep, a new study shows. Researchers say compromised sleep may be one pathway by which feelings of loneliness adversely affect our health."

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0613091043.htm
"When violence shatters a child's world, the torment can continue into their sleep, according to researchers in Cleveland. The impact is measurable and affected by the severity of the violence, and the effects can last over time."

----------


## Oswell

I'm not sure if I have insomnia or not. It takes me a good hour or so to fall asleep after settling down for the day and I always have racing thoughts in my head about what to wear the next day, and then I have to wake up early in the morning in order to make sure I have enough time to get ready so I haven't been sleeping much.

----------


## WintersTale

I have insomnia every night. 

I usually stay up and work on things, but it is frustrating to be awake, when everyone else in the house is asleep.

----------


## Chantellabella

I've had insomnia for practically my entire adult life. It can play havoc on my concentration. I've learned to get by with a few hours of sleep a night and have tried a ton of remedies. Even if I manage to get to sleep, I'm awake after a couple of hours.  So yeah, I hear you about having trouble.

----------


## KramersHalfSister

I'm always so envious of people who fall asleep the minute their head hits the pillow. I can't even remember what that feels like to be honest. I usually stay up till 4 or 5 in the morning and then wake up at 9. The entire day is exhausting after that.

----------


## Chantellabella

How does one go back to sleep after waking? I just get 1 or 2 hours sleep max, then I'm up again. Just took a sleep aide. Took 2 before I went to bed. I know they wear off after awhile and that's why I don't take them regularly. Can get too used to them and they eventually don't work. 

What is it with my brain? I'm getting up in 3 hours and I need to sleep at least till then.

----------


## VickieKitties

Insomnia is weird, I can't stay asleep, but fall asleep with relative ease.  It would be nice to be able to sleep longer than 3-4 hours.

----------


## nemmm3

I find that it takes up to 2 hours for me to fall asleep and then I'm waking up during the night at least 3 times -.-

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I get mild temporary insomnia if I'm feeling extremely anxious about something. In those cases I can lay in bed for 2+ hours before finally falling asleep and wake up a few times over the course of the night. Outside of those cases I don't have trouble falling or staying asleep though, and sometimes I end up sleeping like ten hours if I have no obligations to stop me from doing so.

----------


## Chantellabella

I wish I could sleep for 8 hours. I only get 2-4 hours max most days. Occasionally 6. No wonder I'm crazy

My cats would think I was dead if I slept 8 hours.

----------


## Misssy

I sleep well but I procrastinate going to sleep because I feel like I don't have enough "ME" time....So busy just doing the daily grind etc.

----------


## Chantellabella

What does one do at 2am when you've already taken Nyquil at 10pm, have now taken 2 Advil PM and you're wide awake, thinking about how much people have screwed you over? Maybe I should take one of those muscle relaxers. You guys haven't gotten a truly screwed up, missing keys, falling asleep on the keyboard posting from me in awhile.  ::):   Naw, I'd better just try to go to bed.

----------


## Otherside

I end up being awake in the early hours on the morning lately because my brain will not shut up about...things. I took a Zopiclone two nights ago and that worked, but I don't want it to end up as a regular must take it to sleep thing. Besides, it makes me feel like crap the next day. But sleeping that much on Zopiclone had been bliss for me. I needed it.

Not that I really got anything from it. 

I think I prefer being hypersomnic. At least then, I'm not awake all godamn night with my brain going on and on and on like twenty four people are screaming at me in a phone box and will not shut up.

----------


## bookworm3

I can't get to sleep most nights until 4-7 am, and I wake up for classes at 7:30  ::(:  
Ive tried a few medications, but theyve given me terrible side affects. 
Has anyone found a medication that helped? I've tried lots of non-pharmaceutical coping strategies.

----------


## Chloe

I find the music to yoga or even breathing exercises make me happy, my fish tank (the sound of running water I guess) make me fall asleep as well. But sometimes I get into a rut of not sleeping until 3 o'clock as well or I'll have nightmares/dreams which means my sleep won't be as fulfilling. But I've always been like that even before the anxiety turned up  ::\:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I can't get to sleep most nights until 4-7 am, and I wake up for classes at 7:30  
> Ive tried a few medications, but theyve given me terrible side affects. 
> Has anyone found a medication that helped? I've tried lots of non-pharmaceutical coping strategies.



You've probably tried melatonin, but just in case you haven't...now you know.  :Tongue: 

I take 10mg time-released melatonin before I go to bed. Sometimes it helps, sometimes it doesn't. I'm used to much stronger substances putting me to sleep I guess.

----------


## Rawr

Before I told my doctor about my Insomnia, I use to take Melatonin pills. I took more than suggested since the suggested amount didn't help me much but they did work for awhile. 

I had to end up telling my doctor though cause I would get immune to the pills after so long & they would stop working. He prescribed me 10mg Buspar twice a day & they really help mellow me out. I haven't had to go back to Melatonin since I was prescribed it. Heck even 1 pill gets the job done for me but it's medicine for anxiety so I often need one during the day to mellow me out too. I don't even remember falling asleep most nights cause I pass out that quick. Maybe it may work for some of you?  ::):

----------


## acristacat

.

----------


## AndrewsSmith

Well, Try to eat light meals in the evening. Eating heavily in the evening or eating just prior to going to bed can disrupt your sleep. .

----------


## Dorothy K.

cutting sugar out of my diet helped

----------


## Misssy

Turn off all the lights in your room. If there is noise consider ear plugs. dim the lights  one hour before sleeping. Stop using your computer and phone one hour before sleeping. you could try these things, I agree with Dorothy about no sugar 2 hours before bed time.

----------


## Chantellabella

I hate nightmares!! My insomnia is back.

----------


## cathering

I get insomnia on and off even with my medications and don't know why. i find it annoying when the brain wont shut down but the body wants to... etc...

----------


## Chantellabella

I've officially not slept in weeks................maybe one or two hours. I'm going into serious burn out at work.

----------


## Member11

> I've officially not slept in weeks................maybe one or two hours. I'm going into serious burn out at work.



What's keeping you up?  ::(:

----------


## Chantellabella

> What's keeping you up?



Not sure. I've even resorted to taking things like Xanax to sleep. I'll fall asleep for an hour or two, but then I wake up and can't get back to sleep.I've never been a good sleeper, but at least I've gotten a few more hours in at other times.

----------

